# Splash erstellen..



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

Ich will für meine Homepage einen Splash erstellen..


Wie soll ich das anfangen? Wie geht das? Gibt irgendwo TUTS?

Kann mir mal jemand helfen? Wie macht ihr es?


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

hab mal angefangen.. ist das ein splash? mir sieht es noch zu lehr aus...

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

Hier: In wirklichkeit aber größer!


----------



## drash (9. Mai 2002)

als splash kannst du doch jedes beliebige bild setzen das dir gefällt!! oder sieht etwa jeder splash auf jeder seite gleich aus, dass du ein tutorial für einen splash suchst??
zu deinem bild: ist nicht schlecht, aber es ist viel zu langweilig, schnell das foto genommen, diese streifen gemacht und schon ist es fast fertig. ich würde dir anraten, dich zuerst in photoshop ein bisschen einzuarbeiten bevor du dich bereits an solche sachen traust, da man klar sieht dass du dich in photshop noch nicht gut auskennst!!


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

ich arbeite aber schon ewig mit dem prog...


----------



## Nino (9. Mai 2002)

*Deadlink?*

hmmm...
Ich kann das Bild nicht sehen.
Kannst du den Link mal neu reinmachen bitte


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

Also ich seh es im 3.post..


----------



## Bomber (9. Mai 2002)

kann mir jemand vielleicht n tut machen mit dem man ein bild mit photoshop macht?  

ey sorry aber was sind das für fragen?


----------



## drash (9. Mai 2002)

was heisst denn für dich  "schon ewig"??


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

3/4 Jahr


----------



## drash (9. Mai 2002)

aber eben, die frage die du gestellt hast war wirklich ein bisschen überflüssig. sollen wir dir erklären wie man ein bild in photoshop macht?? als splash kannst du wie schon gesagt jedes beliebige bild nehmen. surf doch ein bisschen im internet und lass dich inspirieren und probiere dann ein paar bilder aus. die techniken dazu solltest du ja beherrschen wie ich aus deinem post herausgehört habe!


----------



## Psyclic (9. Mai 2002)

muahahaha... bitte mehhhr ich komm ausm lachen nimmer raus


----------



## cardex (9. Mai 2002)

Ein ganzes Dreiviertel Jahr?  
Hui Respekt...
Dann biste ja schon nen richtiger Pro









-grinsende Grüsse-


----------



## freekazoid (9. Mai 2002)

> 3/4 Jahr


naja...was solls, gelle.
ey sorry, aber nach 5minütigem lachen kann ich langsam wieder regelmässig ein- und ausatmen und dir sagen: 'nix idee >> nix bild'; aber immerhin weisst du schon, dass es ein splasher werden soll.
musst nur noch wissen was auf der page reinkommen soll...oder gibt's da ein tut dazu??


----------



## cocoon (9. Mai 2002)

// Offtopic

Hey ScreamY,
mach nächstes Mal von der edit-Funktion Gebrauch, das hält die Threads um einiges übersichtlicher und vor allem kleiner..


// Offtopic


----------



## screamY (9. Mai 2002)

Ok Ok.. Hab ja jetzt eh einen..

see@ http://www.tigger02. d e .v u


----------



## screamY (10. Mai 2002)

Hat jemand Lust mir nen Splash zu machen? Hab gemerkt das die GFX-ler sich untereinander welche machen..

Michi.Ruf@web.de
wer interesse hat..

Da erhält ihr auch mehr Infos...


----------



## paraphan (10. Mai 2002)

kein zusammenhang


----------



## tonfarben (10. Mai 2002)

Kan jemand den thread hir mal schließen? hehe..


----------



## screamY (10. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von paraphan _
> *kein zusammenhang  *



Warum schließen?

Ja, ihr wart auch mal anfänger!


----------



## tonfarben (10. Mai 2002)

Einfach aus dem Grund, das Du keine Frage bezüglich einer Technik o.ä. gestellt hast, bzw. Deine Frage viel zu allgemein war.
Ausserdem wurde sie doch schon beantwortet, jedes Deiner Bilder, die Du in Deinem Leben je erstellt hast, vorausgesetzt, sie sind groß genug, kann Dein Splash sein oder werden!
Ausserdem wollt ich Dir nur einen Gefallen tun, weil die Lachen Dich doch eh nur aus!


----------

